# First Trip in new RV



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Picked up our newly purchased Coachmen RV on Wednesday. Had a good run back from Telford, and the RV drove like a dream, even round some very narrow roads in Dorset. Off this weekend to Wareham Forest for a short shake-down cruise, and to try out all the bits. 

I was extremely pleased with the service I got from Travelworld. The coach was in immaculate condition when I picked it up, and I was given a very comprehensive demonstration of all the facilities even though they were short-staffed due to preparation for the Peterborough Show. Anyway, we are very pleased with the new machine and may even have a photo or two to post when we get back. We have now officially joined the RV crowd, and its great fun. However, don't be surprised if I post a load of questions when I get back next week....!! :?


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Good on yer, Chrisdy.

You'll never forget your first drive in your own RV.

Great, isn't it? They are just soooooooo cool to drive.

Hope you have much fun in your new machine. And watch they Dorset lanes!

Happy trails

Bruce


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

We got our first RV at Easter. As you are doing we had a trial run. (The scots meet) Loved the RV straight away. 
We also had lots of questions. I made a list and on the way back from the meet we called back in at Westcroft and went through the list with them. We too had great service and help.
Our next outing is three weeks in France so I hope we have asked all the right questions.
Enjoy Your new van.

LittleKath
Not been able to down load any pics yet but will keep trying.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Chris D & Little Kath

have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!

des


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Chrisdy,

Good to see another satisfied RV owner. Enjoy and do get the piccies on the site.

As someone who did not buy from a dealer, I am very pleased to see that you have good comments on Travelworld which is so against what we normally hear on the site.

Can I suggest you put them in the Company Reports section if you have not already? It will of course help others.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

*What a great weekend*

We have just returned from our first, albeit short, trip away in our new RV and it was fabulous. We went to Wareham Forest campsite, and it was so quiet there that you could hear birdsong all day. It has trails into the forest, and with the comforts of the Mirada we had the most relaxing weekend we have had for a long time. What's more, I just love driving the bus, even round Dorset's less than wide roads. Definitely a good buy. Piccies below:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: What a great weekend*



Chrisdy said:


> Piccies below:


Verrrryyy nice.

Jock.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well done folks. Wish we had some nice "forest" sites round here. Closest is Sherwood forest at Mansfield, but its quite expensive.

Glad all went well.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Lovely coach :wink: 

Welcome to RVing :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Crissdy
nice bit of kit bet you can't stop smiling 
happy trails


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

winniebagotony said:


> bet you can't stop smiling


You're spot on - in fact I'm trying to think up ways of getting away even sooner than our next 'free' weekend in July. Trouble is I work away a lot at present, and I'm fully commited until mid-Jul. I now know what people mean when they say that joining this forum and getting an RV is the start of an addiction. .... Honestly, I only tried it once, officer, and I was hooked..... :lol: :lol: There ought to be a law against it.....and if Gordon becomes PM there probably will be, so I'm going to enjoy it while it's still legal :wink:


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

chrisyd

Great piccies, looks like you had a lovely weekend. Enjoy your new toy!!!

Anita and Mark


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nice coach, good luck and safe travels 

8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hello

That pitch was made especially for you!

Turning GREEN here....

Glad is all going OK.

Russell


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

If I have got this right. Here are some pictures of our new van.

If not I will try again later.

LittleKath


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry as you can see. I got it wrong again. 
Oh never mind. Maybe better look next time. Or I may even leave it to some one else to post one for us.
LittleKath


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

LittleKath00 said:


> Sorry as you can see. I got it wrong again.
> Oh never mind. Maybe better look next time. Or I may even leave it to some one else to post one for us.
> LittleKath


I take you you are trying to add the photo(s) as an attachment, but nothing is getting attached? It is quite likely that the photo size (in Kbytes) is too large. There is a size limit (300 Kb if I remember correctly) and if the photo is too large it will not accept it. Use Paint, or any photo-edit software, and just shrink the size of the photo then save it back to your computer under a new name. Check using Windows Explorer that the file size is less than 300 Kb (select 'details' to display size) and try again. If it is too big when you try to attach it, you will get an error message displayed just above where your typed message is shown on the screen (you may have to scroll up slightly to see it, so it may not be obvious).

Do try again, as I'm sure we'd all love to see the pictures of your RV.


----------

